# My Collection



## madelinez

My collection is almost starting to reach its final point, I've got a cleaver on the way and I'll need to sell off a couple of redundant gyutos but more or less there functionally. I'm missing one Andrei gyuto from this shot, it's currently out on loan.


----------



## rob

Very nice.


----------



## IsoJ

Beautiful ones you got there


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Stunning collection. Which one have you been picking up lately? It would be hard to pick with this lineup...


----------



## madelinez

The Raquin and Catcheside have taken over everything if I'm being honest. I actually bought the raquin so I could trade it, but it turns out the hype is real. The Dalman is very similar to the raquin, the handle is much nicer but it falls behind on the grind/edge, profile is similar. The forged Tansu is awesome but doesn't fit my cutting board so it's really awkward to use in my kitchen.


----------



## Qapla'

Cool knives. Which ones are they?

Do you find the kiridashi's curvature to be of some advantage in use?


----------



## IsoJ

That Catcheside is really something. How is the grind?


----------



## madelinez

IsoJ said:


> That Catcheside is really something. How is the grind?



It's really great, there's a nice hollow behind the primary bevel so food release is excellent and food separation is also quite good. The profile has a huge flat spot too, it's a lot of fun to use.


----------



## madelinez

Qapla' said:


> Cool knives. Which ones are they?
> 
> Do you find the kiridashi's curvature to be of some advantage in use?



Truthfully I haven't used it and I don't plan on using it, it's more of an art piece for me personally.


----------

